# argentine mauser model 1891 fiing pin broke or stuck



## wesjwa (Jul 2, 2016)

skip to bottom for short version. Hello my grandfather has an argentine mauser that he bought in 1960 for deer. the story goes that he bought a 303 British rifle and did the stock up really nice and took it out to shoot but the chamber was worn so the cases wouldn't eject without digging them out with a knife. He took it back to the army surplus store in Tulsa Oklahoma and told the gentleman the problem and the guy took one look at it and pointed at the wall and said he could have any gun he wanted so he picked up this argentine mauser. 


It had recently been stolen and just found so i was really excited that it was back never had I shot it so i took it too the creek and click nothing it wont shoot i tried many different shells but none of them had the primer dented. I was wondering if anyone ever has had this problem or heard of it any ideas suggestions or comments are much appreciated thanks.

p.s. The whole gun is original the barrel receiver and bolt have the same serial number even the magazine is original.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You can find instructions on the web, or in many books, that will lead you, step-by-step, through the simple process of disassembling a Mauser's bolt, and then putting it back together again. It isn't hard to do, and you don't need special tools.

Once the bolt is apart, you will be able to see whether anything is broken, or whether it's just that some foreign matter, dirt, or congealed grease that could be blocking the firing pin.

But beware: If the gun was stolen, and then misused by the thief, the problem may be much more complex – and dangerous – than merely a stuck or broken part. The rifle may have been rendered permanently unsafe.
An idiot may stupidly have tried to fire the wrong cartridge through the rifle, which may have created so much chamber pressure that it forced cartridge-case or primer-cup material back into the firing-pin's channel. In that case, there also may be serious (but hidden) damage to the gun's barrel and receiver.

The best thing that you could do would be to take the complete rifle to a reputable gunsmith and have it thoroughly checked for damage and malfunction. Be sure to tell the gunsmith that the gun had been stolen, and may have been misused by the thief.


----------



## wesjwa (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you i will have to do that. it has maybe only been shot 5 or 6 times in 56 years so it would be nice to have it in working condition.

My grandfather still has the original box of shells he bought with the gun in 1960.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Macthed parts - sounds like a really nice rifle.

You should make sure you have the right ammo for this rifle. 

You can find "mauser" ammo in various calibers: 7.65, 7mm, 6.5mm or the European standard - 8mm. 

Steve's advice is best, get a gunsmith to check it out. If the firing pin is broken, the repair should be easy.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

You gotta have a tool to dis assemble the bolt so the FP doesn't smack ya in the kisser.
YouTube has vids on this?
Oh.... be careful too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

